# Wish I'd gone with the HK



## lfbmw (Oct 11, 2002)

Just picked up my 325xi - Xenon, Premium, Sport, Cold Weather. I didn't get the HK becuase I wasn't impressed with it at the dealer (I guess I didn't listen long enough). Now I wish I had added it. :banghead: The standard system has crisp highs, muddy middle, and absolutely no lows.

Can it be added afterwards? If not, what are my options?

Anyone have any experiences with JL Audio (speaker mfg)?

Thanks.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

check out 31st330i's web site for retro fit
HK retro comp's of 31st330i


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

lfbmw said:


> *Just picked up my 325xi - Xenon, Premium, Sport, Cold Weather. I didn't get the HK becuase I wasn't impressed with it at the dealer (I guess I didn't listen long enough). Now I wish I had added it. :banghead: The standard system has crisp highs, muddy middle, and absolutely no lows.
> 
> Can it be added afterwards? If not, what are my options?
> 
> ...


You know - it's funny; for years I have read posts by people
bagging on HK, and I could never really understand why...

I wouldn't consider myself an audiophile, but I do like to 
listen to my music in the car rather loud. I could be going
a bit deaf from this now... 
:dunno:

Anyway, I LOVE HK, and I DO think it's a great value.

You CAN go aftermarket, and get better equipment,
no doubt. However, it WILL cost MUCH more than
the OEM premium sound system.

Unfortunately, it doesn't pencil out to do a "HK retrofit"...


----------



## WAM (Jan 30, 2002)

I think even the standard system is great. I have played a variety of music types and considering the environment, it all sounds great.

I haven't played the boom, boom type stuiff but that can only loosely be described as music anyway! :flipoff:


----------



## lfbmw (Oct 11, 2002)

Let me make it clear that my intent is not to shake other vehicles at the intersection. My musical tastes vary between jazz, classic and acoustic rock - I am just looking for a balanced, high-quality solution to attempt to match or exceed the performance of the HK system.


----------



## ///M3 Wes (Aug 23, 2002)

can someone break down the components of the HK system? which/how many speakers, and then there's a sub in the trunk yes? is it an 8"? how is al this powered? is there an amp somewhere? I'd be interested in possibly installing my sony 5 channel to boost the system...


----------

